# New Member



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm a new weightlifter (obviously). Previously just footie, cricket, golf.

Started October (so 3-4 months) when my missus told me I was getting a bit flabby! I lost a stone really quickly and am now trying to put on muscle. Training 3-4 week with lots of compund movements (squat, deadlift and cleans).

Just as record for me really - I'm progressing well in strength.

Comments welcome

cheers


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry my shorts like I'm wearing a nappy............I'm not...............I promise


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

good base to start from mate, what your doing is definatly working for you, as for the flab... that can be sorted with diet,


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Good base!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Yep good base to build on matey.

Compounds are the way to go for sure 

Hit them hard and sort out a good diet and enjoy those newbie gains while you can


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Bit more info:

3-4 week training

back/bi, chest/tri, shoulders/legs

football (not great standard anymore LOL) sat

one run 4-5 miles somewhere in between

Chest/Tri

Flat bench

Incline DB's

Flat flies

Narrow grip bench

Skullcrusher

Dips (vary weighted or not)

Back/Bi

Pull ups

Deadlift

Bent over row

EZ curls

Hammer curls

Incline seated curls

Shoulders/ Legs

Squat

Clean/Press

Split Squat (Smith Machine)

Shoulder Press

Quads curls

Latersal raises

Hams curls

Seated bent over lateral raises

Home time

My biggest problem at the moment is then temptation to keep going adding more and more. (legs and shoulders is the obvious one). I probablky need to separate shoulders and legs, although IU'd still be tempted to do

Shoulders

Clean/Press (or just military press)

Seated raises

Lateral raises

Bent over raises

Upright row

Shrugs

Where the hell do you stop!!?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

How many sets and reps are you doing mate??

There are a lot of exercise's there...


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

I aim 6-8 reps of most exercises (more on some like weighted dips - depending on where in my session they are).3 sets on each exercise (with warm up).

e.g. Squat last night

60Kg bum to floor ten times

100kg twice

120kg twice

140kg 3 sets 8 reps

Same for bench and deadlift.

Normal exercises like curls, I just do 3 sets of 6-8 (lower the weight if i can't get 6 on the last set)

Hope that makes sense?

sam


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

phys sam said:


> Chest/Tri
> 
> Flat bench ok
> 
> ...


I think your doing too much mate.

I have shown the changes what i would do above, i would probably put shoulders in with chest/tri's also.

Just my opinion


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

lol, the two words I thought of before I saw any other post

" nice base "

Lucky swine! Some of us have had to start with matchsticks


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Good advice from Bully - I'd take it.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy to take the advice and I've heard it in relation to loads of other peoples posts......

It would certainly help with cutting down work out time, but I can't help feeling I'd be underdoing it. Before someone says it, I do put everything in to my workouts (compounds especially), but I find that after a few mins I get a bit more energy back again.............I think I'm getting addicted to that feeling where you literally can't do anymore

Is it the case that doing what I'm doing (too much) is harmful (ie overtraining) or is it that I'm just wasting my time doing it. (ie the gains that can be made have already been made and the extra just won't make any difference)?

I hope some of that makes sense


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

You only need to stimulate the muscle mate, not annihilate it!!

Your muscle grow at rest, not while your in the gym.

Stimulate the muscle, eat lots of food, lots of rest and you grow!!

If you overdo things, which IMO you are, then your make little to no progress. Atleast once your past the initial newbie gains period.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

duly noted

Thanks


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Right, pics from 3 months in attached.

I've taken advice on board re: program, and haven't missed a session.

Diet more of an issue (as you can see). Eat ok for 3 meals but then its the everything else as well!!

I'll keep posting every 3 months.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

good proges m8 keep up the good work


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

You have been training for about the same time as me and we both have pretty much the same training program.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Training hard and enjoying it. I just enjoy my food too much as well!

My target is on the beach in dec, so I'll carry on till 3 months before and then tidy up the diet a bit.

How are you going gains wise. Have you got any pics up?


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

One month on still haven't missed a session at the gym.

Diet

6.40am protein shake

7.00am porridge or sultana bran

10.00am banana and oat cakes

11.30am protein shake/creatine before workout

12.30 protein shake and creatine

1.00pm granary bap w chicken/ham/salad plus fruit or 4 scrambled eggs on toast

5.00pm tuna and copttage cheese (on oat cakes) or scrambled eggs in tortilla

7.30pm tuna steak or beef steak and veg or chicken dish plus rice

9.00pm beer occasionally

I realise it's my diet that needs working on. All suggestions welcome.

I have to try and eat one sensible meal in the evening (ie one that the family would eat) other than that I can follow suggestions.

Supplements: creatine mono/ vits/ fish oils/ glucosamine

All help gratefully recieved


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

OK, I haven't posted for a while and I'm beginning to feel guilty keep seeing that message (that tells me off for not posting when I log on everyday).

HAve kept it up (still the diet is my struggle) and enjoying the weights. I've moved to higher rep range and therefore lighter weights (Found my one reps were good compared to mates but I fatigued really quickly)

Today - chest/ biceps

Flat bench

warm up sets to 100kg - 2 reps and 2 with help

back down to 80 kg - 7 reps and 2 with help

back down to 75 kg - 8 reps and 2 with help

Incline DB

3 sets 32.5Kg 14,12,10

Flies

3 sets 25kg 12,10,8

Narrow grip pull up

14,12,8

EZ bar 37.5Kg

3 sets 13, 11, 10

Hammers

3 sets 14,12,10

and that was that.....


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

wed back/tri

deadlifts warm up sets

120kg 11,10,7

Pull ups 12 10 7

bent over rows 70kg 12, 10, 9

narrow bench press 60 kg 14, 12, 9

dips 18, 15, 10


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

today i had 30 mins

shoulders

military press 50kg 13, 11, 8

seated shoulder press 25kg db's 14, 12, 10

front raises 20kg plate 15, 12, 11

lateral raises 7kg db's 14 12 10

no legs this week. I had 2 10k runs and cricket


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Back from week on hols....didn't see a gym for a week. Really missed it for 2-3 days!! 

Chest/ Biceps

Managed 100Kg for 1 + 1 with help

Rest of workout was same as previous chest workout.

Which kind of proves the point really that a week off occasionally might not be a bad thing.

I was talking to some of the guys in my gym about this. They all hate missing any sessions for fear they'll get weaker or smaller or something else detrimental! I reckon most of them overtrain (in amount per session and number of sessions).

Do any of you guys fit rest weeks in on purpose to benefit your training?


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Shoulders/ Legs

military press 50 Kg 11,8,6

Seated shoulder press 32.5Kg 8 27.5 Kg 10, 8

Lateral raises 7.5Kg 14,12,12

Squat 100Kg 12,10,10

Box Squat 75Kg 12,10,9

Split Squat (SMith) 70Kg 14,12,8

Calf raises (Smith) 65Kg 20,20,20

I haven't done legs for over a month now and Oh my god I could hardly get down the stairs afterwards!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

phys sam said:


> Calf raises (Smith) 65Kg 20,20,20
> 
> I haven't done legs for over a month now and *Oh my god I could hardly get down the stairs afterwards!*


as much as it hurts i love it hehe

makes me feel like ive done something right!

keep it up mate


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Time for a 3/4 month update...

Couldn't figure out any other poses holding phone with one hand! I'll get some others up when I have a timer on camera next week.


----------



## Code13 (Dec 7, 2007)

Cracking progress pal, well done!!! What program and cardio have you been following?


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

3 sessions a week in the gym - weights

split is chest/Bi, shoulders/legs, back/tri (although I change the bi and tri around every few weeks).

If I train 4 times a split shoulders and legs.

I go for one run a week (45-60 mins) either long run 10k or intervals (thats to keep fittish for footie which start soon - yikes!)

Walk the dog 20 mins a day

I've been carb cycling for 4-5 weeks properly (since I got input from Pscarb)

I'm happy with the results and as my traget is the beach in December, I might have a month or two ease off on the diet and then hammer it for a month or so before hand again.


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Superb progress mate, you must be chuffed! Wax your chest rug off and you will look even better:thumb:! Keep it up.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Quite impressive for just 3 or 4 months mate.

But real men have chest hair


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Good job...


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah I tried a bit of hair removal and to be honest it hurts. I've decided to wait until I have something worth uncovering!LOL


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok probably not much improvement but lack of chest rug does improve things a little!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

awesome gains from the first pics mate :thumbup1:

an yeah looks much better without the rug:whistling:


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

cheers.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing progress mate, you look completely different than the first pics so keep it up.

Without the chest hair looks 1000000's better too :thumb:


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks guys. All good motivation.


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

keep it going mate well done


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Bloody hell mate, thats some progress, I think I really need to pull my finger out and sort my diet and cardio out.

You're looking now hoe I should be looking if I didn't keep eating sausage rolls lol


----------



## ricotubbs (Dec 29, 2008)

height? weight?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

awesome gains mate! looking more full! keep it up!


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

Great gains there mate, keep up the hard work! :thumbup1:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Impressive progress mate


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

nice progress mate i take it your totaly natural ????

also what was your starting weight from first pic to now ??

long term goals ???

awsome mate


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

30 years old

5ft 11

Stopped smoking Jan 2007

When I started in October 2007 I was just over 14 stone

Lost a stone within 3-4months

I'm now 13 st 5lbs

Yes I am natural LOL (except for the hair removal).

I have no idea what my long term goals are. I achieved my short term goal of looking ok on the beach in Oz. I'm pleased to be back in Blighty fully clothed so I can stop holding my gut in!!


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh I had a 36 inch waist at 13stone initially. Now 32 (pre hols) 33 inch (post hols)

I guess that must show I've put on some muscle


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

ok - update. Last pics were dec after diet for beach. I've been training regularly and just eating (hence fatness)


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

the gurn is me trying to suck my guts in I reckon!!


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok update - kind of shows how hard it's been to improve on initial gains in the first year.

(What I mean is I can't see much at all, apart from my bb camera has got worse and I spend way too much time in that damn toilet area  )


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

shoulders/ triceps

seated db press - 30x4x8

arnold press - 20x3x12

lateral raises - 10x3x10 (last one drop set)

NGBP - 70x3x8

skulls - 40x3x8

dips - 3xFailure


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Good to see you back Sam


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

yep been a while.

i've been doing all body routines concentrating on compounds with talls help, until a couple of months ago and now i'm just easing off with a split routine not too exhaustion.

then back on it again hopefully.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Chest/ Biceps

BB Bench - 70x1x10, 85x5x5, 105x1

incline db - 34x1x8, 32x2x8

Cable cross - 15x3x12

DB curl - 20x1x10, 18x2x10

Hammer seated - 16x3x10

conc curl drop set (14, 12, 10, 8, 6)


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Back/Triceps

Deads - 60x15, 100x6, 120x4, 140x2, 155x1

Bent over row - 70x3x10, 65x1x10

Wide Pull Ups (bw) - 12,9,6 to F

Narrow underhand Lat pull down - 60x3x12

NGBP - 65x3x10

Push down/cable - 35x3x12

Dips (bw) - 24,18,12 to F


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

shoulders

seated db press - 32x3x8' 30x1x7

arnold press - 18x1x12, 18x2x10 (felt like shoulders would blow up)

lateral raises - 10x3x10 (last one drop set)

Shrugs BB - 80x4x12

DB curl - 16x1x10 (No idea why)

TAbatas - 3"


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Chest/ Biceps

BB Bench - 70x1x10, 87.5x5x5, 105x1 - Up 2.5

incline db - 34x1x8, 32x2x8

Cable cross - 15x3x12

DB curl - 22x2x10, 18x1x10

Hammer seated - 16x3x10

conc curl drop set (14, 12, 10, 8, 6)


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Back/Triceps

Deads - 60x15, 100x6, 120x4, 140x2, 157.5x1 - up 2.5kg

Bent over row - 70x3x10, 65x1x10

Wide Pull Ups (bw) - 12,9,7 to F

Narrow underhand Lat pull down - 60x3x12

NGBP - 65x3x10

Push down/cable - 35x3x12

Dips (bw) - 24,18,12 to F


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

shoulders (yesterday)

missed friday as kiddie was in hospital overnight.

seated db press - 32x2x8' 30x1x8

arnold press - 18x1x12, 18x2x12 (felt like shoulders would blow up)

lateral raises - 10x3x10 (last one drop set)

Shrugs BB - 90x4x12

Hang/Press - 50x4x6

Thank god thats over


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

phys sam said:


> shoulders (yesterday)
> 
> missed friday as kiddie was in hospital overnight.


Sory to hear that mate, nothing serious i hope


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Everything OK - he had croup but improved quickly. The staff at the hospital were great.

I've started back on an old program Tall gave me - a mix of main compound lifts and accessory lifts.

9/11 - Mil Press 60x3x3, Squat 80x1x20 were the main lifts


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

nice progress mate.. are you stil using the same diet ? what's your macros are like in term of p/c/f .. how many grams each per day ?


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

errrrrrrrrrr thats kind of my problem in a nut shell Sizar. Not enough sleep and not enough dedication to macros etc.

My eating is terrible - bad enough to not allow me to get significantly bigger than I am now. To be honest my weight hasn't changed at all for ages now (even that I don't check often). I think I look better (i.e. better shape and probably lower fat ration than say a year ago), but I have no regular objective measure.

My lifts are changing, but slowly and isn't through not training enough (or hard enough). I've followed a few programs now under supervision and I do make progress with all, just not as fast as it could be thats for sure.

All my fault. Mind you if I was that unhappy I'd do something about it wouldn't I ?


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

11/11/09

Deads - 100x1x20

Bench - 92.5x3x3

Weighted pull ups - 2x8

Lunges - 1x30

Dips/Hammers - token


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

13/11/09

Box Squats - 40db'sx2x10

CGBP - 60x5x5 DE

Pull Ups - bwx5x5 DE

Calf raise - 60x2x25RP


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

16/11/09

Squat - 85x1x20

Mil Press - 60x3x3

DB - 22x3x10DE

BOR - 75x2x10, 80x1x10

Skulls - 40x2x15

Biceps - 40x3x10

18/11/09

Deads - 105x1x20

Bench - 95x3x3

Pull Ups - 10kgx2x6, bwx1x8

Sh Press - 16x3x10DE

Lunges - 20'sx2x30

Bench Dips - 2xF

Hammers - 2xF

Felt good on deads, got another 5-10 for 20RP I think

Bench was real struggle but thats the idea I guess 

Lunge - vomit


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

20/11/09

Box Squats - 30DB'sx1x10, 45x2x10

CGBP - 60x5x5DE

pull ups - bwx5x5 slow eccentric

Calf raises - 60x2x25


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

23/11/2009

Squat - 85x1x20

Mil Press - 60x3x3

DB - 22x3x10DE

BOR - 75x3x12

Skulls - 40x2x15

Biceps - 40x3x10

Everything felt wrong today (big effort). I left all my weights the same and every lift felt heavier and harder than last week.

I think I've been struggling with sleep and a few drinks last night didn't help.

I've got to get my head in gear for wednesday.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

25/11/09

Deads - 105x1x20 (felt demotivated before start but it was strangely easy - no rest pause needed)??

Bench - 95x3x3 (will go up next time)

Pull ups - 10kg+bwx2x7, bwx1x8

Walking lunges - 20dbx20mx3

Dips - 2xF

Hammers - 18x2xF


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

27/11/2009

Box Squats - 40x1x10, 45x2x10

CGBP - 62.5x3x10

pull ups - 1x12, 4x5 (forgot what i was doing for a minute)

Calf raises - 60x2x25

Hang/clean - 60x4x5

then a friend arrived (late)

bench - 65x2x15, 55x1x12 (partial, chest to half way, DE)

tricep pushdown - 35x1x15 overhand, 20x1x15, 20x1x15 overhead, no rest

one arm db clean/press - 22x2x10 L+R

remembered why he doesn't pick our routines LOL (there isn't one).


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

i fancy a change of routine but haven't worked out what to change to as yet.


----------

